
Ask HN: Transitioning Entire Team to Remote - Splendour
Due to covid19 my team of 8 is switching from fully on-site to fully remote for an undisclosed amount of time. None of has any real experience working remotely. What can we do to make the transition smoother?
======
jka
From having a dig around earlier today,
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/remote](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/remote)
seemed like a good collection of resources and guidelines.

Good luck & please share what you learn with others!

